# schneider guide?



## ak47fatih (21. März 2008)

hallo liebe wow spieler


ich wollte mal fragen ob das buffedteam einen schneider guide gemacht hat?

wie man am schnellsten auf 375 kommt


danke das buffedteam für die beiden andern guides die haben mir recht viel geholfen(leder/ingi)


wenn kein schneider guide gemacht worden ist hoffe ich das bald einer kommt



gruss


----------



## Ishvara (21. März 2008)

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...72046&sid=3

Benutz mal Googel anstatt andre suchen zu lassen...


----------



## ak47fatih (23. März 2008)

vielen danke


----------

